# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Keeping Contest Tosai Kohaku Maruyama From Oleng Koi Center & JDKC

## pieth

Sahabat KOIS , Welcome To 2021 . Selamat tahun baru buat semua sahabat2 KOIS semuanya ,Sudah saatnya lagi kita semua mengasah keahlian dan kejelian kita dalam hobby kita bersama, KOI. Kami dari JDKC & Oleng Koi Center bertekad untuk selalu meningkatkan standard keahlian dalam memilih dan memelihara KOI serta mempersiapkannya untuk bertanding.
Oleh karenanya, kali ini kami mempersiapkan 77 ekor Kohaku  untuk meramaikan acara Keeping Contest JDKC & Oleng Koi Center 2021 ini.

*SEMANGAT TEMAN2 OLENG !!!!!!!*

Hadir Kembali *JDKC & Oleng Koi Center* akan mengadakan keeping contest di forum *KOI-s* . Kami berikan ikan pilihan yang terbaik untuk di ikut sertakan dalam acara keeping contest ini
77 ekor Kohaku




*TUJUAN KEGIATAN*
-Meningkatkan kemampuan keeping melalui kegiatan yang memotivasi dan menyenangkan.
-Menciptakan sarana belajar bagi komunitas dengan cara memberikan alternatif bagaimana memelihara koi yang baik.
-Memperkuat hubungan inter komunitas melalui intensitas lalu lintas komunikasi lewat kagiatan ini.
-Secara tidak langsung meningkatkan kecintaan terhadap Koi lewat keinginan memelihara Koi dengan cara sebaikbaiknya.
-Meningkatkan kecintaan pada koi.


*BENTUK KEGIATAN*
Pada dasarnya kegiatan ini akan mempertandingkan kemampuan memelihara Koi. Koi yang akan dipelihara disediakan Penyelenggara dengan pertimbangan kesamaan kualitas, karakter, umur dan ukuran relatif. Partisipan bebas menentukan keeping technique (feeding regime, jenis atau merek pakan, dan lainnya).


*WAKTU KEGIATAN*
Kegiatan akan berlangsung selama 8 bulan, sejak acara lelang ini berakhir sampai Agustus 2021


*KOI ENTRY*
Penyelenggara menyediakan 77 ekor Kohaku  kelahiran 2020


*HARGA PEROLEHAN & TATA CARA PEMBAYARAN*
Harga 1 (satu) ekor ditetapkan secara Lelang dengan start awal Rp 1.800.000,- dengan kelipatan Rp 100.000,-


*Aturan Lelang*
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 10 Januari 2021  pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang bid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.


*Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara
*Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal
Contoh: #bid 01=1800 maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system sebagai Nge-BID ikan no 01 dengan angka Rp 1.800.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)

Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat  lambatnya 3 hari sejak lelang ini berakhir
Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2.


Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening
*BCA
CV KOIS
6041681681*

*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN*
Posisi ikan ada di JAKARTA , biaya pengiriman ditanggung pemenang lelang
CP : Greggy Ilcken 08999999131 ( Whatsapp )
Pieth :  087868882200


*PENJURIAN*
Waktu: Penjurian akan di laksanakan pada bulan Agustus 2021.

*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku ( Overall Beauty ).
dan akan di lakukan penjurian minimal oleh 3 Certified Koi-S judge


*HADIAH*
Opsi 1Jika ikan ter *BID* semua atau omset 140  jt maka hadiah Fix akan keluar sebagai berikut
*Champion Rp 15.000.000,-
1st Prize Rp 10.000.000,-
2nd Prize Rp 7.500.000,-*
Dan Doorprized untuk Diundi yaitu *1 Buah Cincin Diamond seharga 15 Juta Rupiah* _( Tidak Bisa Diuangkan )_

Jika ikan tidak ter-bid semua, hadiah akan menjadi:
Champion 7% dari Omset
1st Prize 5% dari Omset
2nd Prize 3% dari Omset

NB : _Peserta dengan Nilai Bid Ikan Tertinggi akan mendapatkan 1 Bh Cincin Emas Berlian Seharga 7.5 Juta Rupiah ( Hadiah Tidak Dapat Diuangkan)_ 

*LAIN  LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam Rule of The Game akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya


*Foto Ikan*

*Spoiler* for _Kohaku 1 - 30_: Show












*Spoiler* for _Kohaku 31 - 60_: Show







ryan nece




*Spoiler* for _Kohaku 61 - 77_: Show






ryan nece




*Video Ikan*

*Spoiler* for _Kohaku 1 - 25_: Show



















*Spoiler* for _Kohaku 26 - 50_: Show



















*Spoiler* for _Kohaku 51 - 77_: Show

----------


## Elecson

#bid 10=1800
#bid 42=1800

----------


## yudione

#33 = 1800

----------


## Greggy

Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara
Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal
Contoh: #bid 01=1800 maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system sebagai Nge-BID ikan no 01 dengan angka Rp 1.800.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)

----------


## yudione

#bid 33=1800

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 30=1800
#bid 38=1800

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 13=1800
#bid 49=1800

----------


## ANDRIANARICO

#bid 38=1900

----------


## zoel28

#bid 24=1800

----------


## mikaelsebastian

#bid 33=2500

----------


## Indarto

#bid 7 = 7000

----------


## dedyhalim

#bid 37=2600

----------


## kevinhugo

#bid 64=2600

----------


## Wilianto

#bid 11=2900

----------


## HansPoek

#bid 24=3600

----------


## dedyhalim

#bid 33=4100

----------


## Frozen

#bid 30= 2200
#bid 64= 2600

----------


## yudhia98

#bid 7=7000
#bid 42=2500

----------


## Edy Montener

#bid 49 = 2600

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 7=7500

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 4=2000

----------


## HansPoek

#bid 14=2800

----------


## Mattdemon

#bid 3=2600
#bid 7=9100

----------


## Wilianto

#bid 3=2300

----------


## Master Sifu

#bid 24=4700

----------


## hero

# bid 7 =10000

----------


## Tiny

#bid 30 = 3200

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 7=9200

----------


## kevinhugo

#bid 26 =3600

----------


## mikaelsebastian

#bis 30=3100

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid 11 = 3300

----------


## Frozen

#bid 2=2900

----------


## Nando Hapsaro

#bid 70=1800

----------


## Indarto

#bid 13 = 2400
#bid 50 = 2300
#bid 29 = 2000
#bid 4 = 2400

----------


## Cluthacluthu koi

#bid 72=1900

----------


## TED

#bid 16=2100

----------


## Indarto

#bid 2 = 3000
#bid 3 = 3100

----------


## Doby

#bid 48=1800

----------


## Master Sifu

#bid 66=2500

----------


## Ichi gatsu

#bid 14=3500
#bid 63=2200

----------


## Hendra HND

#bid 16 = 2500

----------


## wandy lesmana

#bid 47=3500

----------


## chanstyle

#bid 2 = 3100

----------


## chanstyle

Biar bisa kayak sebelumnya, sampai besok sore hu ._.

----------


## asnanto

#bid 47=3600

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 6=2000

----------


## Rudivoller

#bid 16=2600

----------


## wandy lesmana

#bid 50=3200

----------


## Hendra HND

#bid 16 = 2700
#bid 47 = 3700

----------


## TED

#bid 16=2700

----------


## pieth

No 61 Size 49cm




No 30 Size 42cm

----------


## pieth

No 12 Size 58cm

----------


## hero

Ini blm ada hasil penjuriannya... ??

----------

